# Carlos Chavez



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I was a little surprised to find that there was not already a thread for Carlos Chavez. In my opinion, he was one of the greatest composers of the 20th century, and his influences span from Brahms to native american music to Stravinsky. He has a great set of six symphonies, as well as a violin concerto, piano concerto, and trombone concerto. Also popular are the "Sinfonia de Baile" Caballos de Vapor and his ballet la Hija de Colquide. He was also close friends with Aaron Copland. Truly a composer who deserves much more recognition and performances.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

R3PL4Y said:


> I was a little surprised to find that there was not already a thread for Carlos Chavez. In my opinion, he was one of the greatest composers of the 20th century, and his influences span from Brahms to native american music to Stravinsky. He has a great set of six symphonies, as well as a violin concerto, piano concerto, and trombone concerto. Also popular are the "Sinfonia de Baile" Caballos de Vapor and his ballet la Hija de Colquide. He was also close friends with Aaron Copland. Truly a composer who deserves much more recognition and performances.


he shares my birthday as well... (i think exactly 100 years... let me double check... nope 97 years. close enough.)


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The Symphony No. 2 (Sinfonía India) is rather good fun! I attended a concert where this work was programmed around 3 months ago (along with other Mexican folksy pieces). The catchy rhythms and the great use of percussion make people irresistible to this symphonic feast. His other symphonies tend to be serious and granitic, but interesting at the end of the day.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have his complete symphonies recording on Vox, but I have so many other things to listen to, this one fell to the bottom of the stack. Thanks for the intro.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I've been listening to the symphonies (1 to 5 so far) this week. I didn't remember so well how good they are. As I said previously, they are somewhat serious but nothing bad with it, but rather the opposite. Chávez was a significant composer, perhaps the most important one from Mexico or Central America. Another work I know is _Paisajes Mexicanos (Variaciones sinfónicas)_, possibly influenced by Bartók and/or Stravinsky, though the work is rather approachable.


----------

